# Bull Gap-Mio



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

motocross269 said:


> Spend some money and invest in VVmapping....There are a ton of fire roads and logging roads up North open to vehicles over 50 inches....


Thanks for the idea. 

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jag1978 said:


> Polaris has a free app that will show you routes/trails and works pretty good if you can get service. We road bull gap/mio area and it worked in most places. The campground in mio and the polaris dealer in mio are very friendly, stop in and get a map of roads that are open to you. There is plenty to ride in the area even though u are over 50". I wish they would widen the trails also. It's the only holding us back from buying a sxs.


Denton Trail near Gladwin had a lot more trails than the Mio area for the over 50" SxS. Much better experience.

L & O


----------

